# Beaverdam?



## catchdogs (Mar 2, 2017)

Any reports from here lately ?


----------



## chase870 (Mar 3, 2017)

It will never be what it was in the 80's


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Plenty of hogs at beaverdam. Our club is next to it and we're loaded with them


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2017)

I haven't hunted it in a few yrs but have had plenty of success there especially during small game and archery season


----------



## catchdogs (Mar 6, 2017)

Mguthrie yall run dogs on it? We were on quota hunt at beaverdam had short hunted with big boar gutting one dog overall nothing like had been in past years


----------

